# Otocinclus with betta



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

So I just found out qabout the Otocinclus... a dwarf algae-eating catfish. "There is not an aggressive bone in its body" PLUS IT'S ADORABLE.
Would it be okay with a betta fish? A relatively non-aggressive betta fish? Do I have to keep it in schools? What size tank should I keep it in with a betta? THANK YOU :brow:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Otos are fine with bettas. However, they are not easy fish to keep. They do far better in schools and are really delicate (usually because of the methods used to catch them, plus they are hard to get eating aquarium food). I wouldn't try it in less than 20 gallons, and expect half of them to die within the first month. Once acclimatised, they are pretty darn hardy, but getting them past that crucial first month is really tricky.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree to bombalurina. I had 4 of them and down to 1 now, though the one that i had left isnt really doing a great job on cleaning the algae on my tank but it could also be that it's not the type of algae that it's suppose to eat but the one i have sure is hardy


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I may have just changed my mind on Otos...lol. Unless my goldfish in the 30 gallon randomly die off and I don't feel like getting more fancies....who knows, I may just pop a few in a pond and replace the 30 as a betta tank  IFFFFF my fishies die, though.... but I don't want them to die....


----------

